# Training Wing Chun and Boxing



## geezer (Mar 2, 2010)

In my DTE eskrima class we practice a good bit of empty hand work derived from Western Boxing. I constantly mess up since Wing Chun is my core art and the two use very different structures. I'm continuing with it mainly because I love eskrima and also I want to understand the boxer's method better (you know, the old Sun Tzu thing about knowing your enemy and all), but I can't see myself adopting a pure boxing approach. I see that Jin (Chinaboxer) also trains boxing/muay tai... I just don't know how he makes the transition from one to the other. 

Do any of the rest of you train boxing or have boxing experience? If so, how do you use it, and how does it help your WC?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 2, 2010)

geezer said:


> In my DTE eskrima class we practice a good bit of empty hand work derived from Western Boxing. I constantly mess up since Wing Chun is my core art and the two use very different structures. I'm continuing with it mainly because I love eskrima and also I want to understand the boxer's method better (you know, the old Sun Tzu thing about knowing your enemy and all), but I can't see myself adopting a pure boxing approach. I see that Jin (Chinaboxer) also trains boxing/muay tai... I just don't know how he makes the transition from one to the other.
> 
> Do any of the rest of you train boxing or have boxing experience? If so, how do you use it, and how does it help your WC?


I think once you put those big fat gloves on it's a story all it's own. Some of the principles and concepts may be good, but a whole different deal. IMHO.


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Mar 2, 2010)

I train MMA as well as WC.  I appreciate the training methods, pad work, clinch work, ground fighting etc.  The conditioning and strategy is helpful as well.


----------



## profesormental (Mar 2, 2010)

Greetings.

You can keep your Wing Chun structure, yet in boxing you'll be in the defensive/counterpunching side of things.

I train the boxing with MMA gloves, thus I don't train the hand postures or some changes the boxing gloves can produce for advantage. Yet the sweet science does have benefits that should be considered.

You also have to be careful not to fall in the danger of sports training... benefit now without concern for future effects.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

I intend on getting into some mma eventually, micheal casey just came out for a seminar and we covered a lot of the WT anti grappling, seems like it would transfer very easily into mma situations, he was talking about how he trains with mma fighters on a somewhat frequent basis. as a sidenote, as if I haven't derailed the thread enough, 
how goes the WT out there in PR? Still trying to get it banned or.. have things cooled down?


----------



## geezer (Mar 3, 2010)

Nabakatsu said:


> I intend on getting into some mma eventually, micheal casey... as if I haven't derailed the thread enough...quote]
> 
> The guys I train with no longer use the "WT" letters for BS legal reasons imposed on us, but we have the same lineage. Our group members have trained with LT, Emin, and Keith Kernspecht, and my foundation escrima training was with Rene Latosa way back... so we have the same roots. As you know, Rene's escrima is very boxing oriented yet it poses no problems for Michael Casey. Now I don't have Michael's ability, but if he can put it all together... then at least _it's possible to do_.
> 
> Now, to further derail my own thread, do you know if Michael lifts weights? I met him a couple of years back and judging from his build, it's hard to imagine that he doesn't.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 3, 2010)

geezer said:


> Nabakatsu said:
> 
> 
> > I intend on getting into some mma eventually, micheal casey... as if I haven't derailed the thread enough...quote]
> ...


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

I only heard he briefly speak about doing some cross training. I do however know he is a personal trainer, so I would imagine so. Sorry I can't be more informative. We worked on the escrima while he was out, and yes, all the weight on the front foot, it feels very boxing oriented, he sure does it put it together very nicely.


----------

